# aeration in primary



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Doesn't matter. Aerating after will mix the yeast up more, but they'll find the sugars either way .


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

i've gone both ways with fruit wines and could never see a difference, just like i have went with sterile and natural ingerdients and havent seen a difference.i typically only make 15-20 gallon a year though, not like some of these posters who make a lot more and have for a lot longer. i guess my dad was right when he said "son, its ALLWAYS better to be lucky than good"


----------

